# How to download recorded programs?



## mmoore99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to go about downloaded recorded programs to an iPad. I have the most current DirecTv app installed. I have looked all over the app, but cannot find a place to specify that I want a program downloaded. Any help with how to do this would be appreciated.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You need a Genie HR44 or HR54 and the show(s) you want to download must be recorded on that Genie drive (other DVR shows can't be downloaded).

If you read the MobileDVR thread, you'll notice others are having lots of issues with the iPad.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

First, please keep in mind that even with the latest version of the iOS app that was just released today there is still a bug (I think in the Genie firmware) that causes only programs recorded after the latest reboot of your Genie to be available for download. Every reboot of the DVR will elimate existing programming from being available.

With that being said, please see the attached screen shot. When in the app, make sure the large toggle on the top of the screen is set to "watch on iPad." Second, you'll want to click on the Playlist toggle just below that.

If everything is set up correctly, your iPad is registered for Mobile DVR with the Genie, and all the stars are aligned, you'll see a little green down arrow below your recordings. If you click that arrow, the app will begin transcoding the program and then will download the program to your iPad. If you have more than one episode recorded, you'll need to open the folder containing all episodes first.

Notice in the screen shot that arrows don't appear below all of the recordings. My power went out a week ago, so those programs that were recorded prior to it coming back on are not available for download.

This only works with HR-44 and HR-54 models. It also only works with programming recorded directly on the Genie. It also will not allow you to download any VOD programming that has been downloaded to the DVR. It also must be done when your iPad is connected to the same wifi network as the Genie.

The transcoding is fairly close to real time meaning that an hour of programming will take about an hour to transcode.

Once downloaded, click on the My Downloads box in the third row of buttons from the top to access what has been downloaded.

Good luck. I hope this has helped even a little.


----------



## mmoore99 (Aug 17, 2006)

@zmancartfan, please see the attached screen shot. None of the recorded programs have the download arrow. All of these programs were recorded on the same DVR, which is a Genie HR-44. Some of these programs were recorded last night and I know that the system did not reboot last night. Any ideas? FWIW, the same phenomenon occurs on my iPhone.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

All of the shows in your screenshot have more than one episode recorded. You'll need to click into the individual programs first. The download arrow will be blue there.

Question, is your iPad set up for Mobile DVR? Are you able to stream recorded programs to your phone or iPad?


----------



## mmoore99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I uninstalled and re-installed the app on both my iPad and iPhone and now they both allow for downloads. I guess for some reason the devices needed to be re-activated, even though they had been working before.

FYI, the green download icons do appear on the home page even when there are multiple episodes recorded.


----------

